# Why won't it eject!!!



## ChristineAnn (Mar 1, 2011)

When i'm charging it with the USB cord it says i can keep using it if i eject it from my computer but this doesn't do anything! 
Help please?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If your computer is running Windoze, don't eject it via that little icon on the bottom-right of the tool bar. Instead, open up a Windows Explorer window (one of those windows that shows files/folder on your computer, not _Internet_ Explorer). Find the Kindle device (usually in the left column), right click on it, and click the "Eject" option there. Hopefully that should do the trick.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a little more detail - you want to find "My Computer", or simply "Computer". Either there will be an icon on the desktop or you can go to the start menu and you should see it there on the right. You should then see the kindle listed. Right-click it and pick "eject". (is anybody else nervous that "format" is right next to "eject"??   )


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

For the geeks, I posted a longer explanation of why this is a little while ago (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4346.msg826905.html#msg826905) but to summarise:

As others have said, if you're running Vista or Windows 7 you need to Eject not "Safely Remove" - they do different things.

And yes, vermontcathy, eject next to format worries me as well!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I have the same problem sometimes on XP, sometimes the eject icon is not even in the tray, however I have never had a problem ejecting from Calibre, which is just another reason to use Calibre.


Since I got Calibre my library is more organized, I can find things better and faster, I don't have a problem ejecting my Kindle, I can convert most any format I run up on to Kindle, the milk keeps longer in the frig, the children don't fight going to bed at night, there are fewer weeds in the yard, I get better gas mileage in my van, my oil changes last longer, the toaster doesn't hang up . . .

If you keep any ebooks on your computer you need Calibre.

Just one man's opinion,
Scott


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

The EJECT(to keep Kindle charging while using) is _*not*_ in the tray.

With your Kindle plugged into your computer by USB, Go to
START > COMPUTER > RIGHT CLICK ON THE KINDLE ICON > SELECT THE EJECT FROM THE DROP-DOWN MENU.
Your Kindle should now show show the page you were reading, or whatever you were on, and the charging light remains lit.
This is on my Windows Vista and Windows 7.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

On XP by default an icon appears on the right bottom of the screen to the left of the clock when you connect a USB device. It is next to my wireless active icon, my volume control, printer status and etc. If there are several USB devices you will have to click on it to select the one you want to eject. I will have to check the office computer but I think it is the same with ME. I think the problem I have not seeing the Kindle is when I plug it into my hub instead of a direct computer USB port.

Like right now my terabyte external hard drive plugged directly in to the computer is showing in the tray, but the My Book external drive plugged into the hub isn't showing, but they both work.

I don't know anything about Windows 7 or Vista.

That is my story and I am sticking to it,
Scott


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> On XP by default an icon appears on the right bottom of the screen to the left of the clock when you connect a USB device. It is next to my wireless active icon, my volume control, printer status and etc. If there are several USB devices you will have to click on it to select the one you want to eject. I will have to check the office computer but I think it is the same with ME. I think the problem I have not seeing the Kindle is when I plug it into my hub instead of a direct computer USB port.
> Like right now my terabyte external hard drive plugged directly in to the computer is showing in the tray, but the My Book external drive plugged into the hub isn't showing, but they both work.
> I don't know anything about Windows 7 or Vista.
> That is my story and I am sticking to it,
> Scott


OK. When you plug in your device via USB it will show in the tray, on most operating systems, Windows 7, Vista, XB, and ME.
But....I don't think the Eject on that icon is going to get you where you want to go. It is a "Safely Remove Hardware and Eject" command. If you want your Kindle to charge while you read, you probably have to go through the Start > Computer series and do the eject from that drop-down menu.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Kayaker,

Scott says he is on XP. On XP the Safely remove from the tray will work on the Kindle as expected (allowing you to use it while charging), it's only on Vista/Win7 that it doesn't. See the explanation I linked to above.

Scott,

The XP Safely Remove Hardware icon always was a little troublesome, and had a tendency to not appear when you wanted it. If it doesn't appear at all there is a way to get to the safely remove dialog, you have to run in a command prompt:
*RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL hotplug.dll*
See, for example, http://ask-leo.com/safely_remove_hardware_where_did_the_icon_go_how_do_i_safely_remove_hardware_without_it.html.

When this used to happen to me, I could never be bothered googling for the command and then typing it, so I usually just shut down the PC - once it's shut down you can unplug safely, of course.

I'm less sure why devices plugged into your hub don't appear, if the computer sees the device in the hub at all it should list in in safely remove. Can't help you with that one I'm afraid!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Morf, I need to reload XP, but I would rather take a knock on the head. I have some "free for a day" programs and such I don't have back ups of. Nothing illegal, just disorganized.


My wife and daughter have started using my computer and it has just gone downhill ever since. Wife loves Angel poem viruses and daughter gets all the social media junk. Wife has her Pampered Chef stuff on my computer (just till I get a new one myself she says) and she has chest pains when I talk about reloading windows. Since I am basically anti-social I don't have much of a virus problem myself.

It is all good,
I am thinking of getting me a new computer and just surrendering this one to the girls.
Scott


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

mrscottishman said:


> Morf, I need to reload XP, but I would rather take a knock on the head. I have some "free for a day" programs and such I don't have back ups of. Nothing illegal, just disorganized.


I've seen this "safely remove not appearing" problem on numerous machines (I'm a tech in a large computer company) and I never saw Microsoft fix it properly, so a rebuild probably wouldn't help...



mrscottishman said:


> I am thinking of getting me a new computer and just surrendering this one to the girls.


That, however, is an excellent idea, I'm always in favour of buying a new toy for yourself, especially if you can justify it by giving the cast-off to your family!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> Morf, I need to reload XP, but I would rather take a knock on the head. I have some "free for a day" programs and such I don't have back ups of. Nothing illegal, just disorganized. **snip**
> It is all good,
> I am thinking of getting me a new computer and just surrendering this one to the girls.
> Scott


Since MS has effectively orphaned XP, that might be your best move.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

If I got a new computer I guess I would just put XP on it if it is possible. This one had Vista on it and my mp3 player and printer-scanner wouldn't work. Lotus wouldn't even install. My digital camera was iffy. Every time I tried to do something it complained with a pop-up. A week later I bought an XP disc and was back in business, literally. We run our business from the computer and need to run the old spreadsheets and programs.

My brother thought I was exaggerating until he got a new vista computer. He went MAC after that. (He has it all now desktop, Ipad, notebook, Ipod touch . . . vista made Apple some money off of him)  

I am afraid of windows 7 after my vista experience. Anyone have Windows 7/ Windows 7-Kindle experience?

Not Mac yet Scott


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Win7/Kindle - no problem apart from the safely remove/eject thing that started this whole thread.

Windows 7 in general? Much better than Vista. You could regard Vista as the first attempt at a redesign for Windows, and Win7 was where they cleaned up the rough edges.

Coming from XP, there are things that annoy me (explorer is better but also worse), but a lot of things I like (simple example - copy one folder to another where there are duplicate files and it sensibly asks you what you want to do). The pop-ups every time you want to do things annoy for a while, but when one pops up when you haven't tried to do anything and by saying "no" you prevent a virus infection you'll feel glad they did it that way.

You *will* have problems with old hardware, especially since most decent new Win7 machines will be 64-bit which will definitely not run the old drivers. A lot of peripheral manufacturers have not written 64-bit drivers for anything but their latest hardware which means your old, perfectly functional hardware will no longer work (I've got a scanner that I can't use, for instance).

Overall opinion? IMHO it's worth the effort, this is the point where you either go with the change, become an XP luddite or go to the Mac world - and I don't think that's necessarily better or worse, just different.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Morf re: XP/Vista/Win7

Not that I really _know_ anything. . . .except I know what works for me.  I have Win7 on both my systems and I'm quite happy with it. I have an older laptop that has XP (won't take Win7) that is satisfactory for what I use it for. . .it's basically a netbook -- no files stored or anything, just a variety of browsers available with some open source 'office' type software. . .it's the 'community' computer when I go to my music camp in the summer. . . .


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

In time I will have to change or open the XP museum, but it is good to know I can use the Kindle through Amazon without a computer at all.

I keep my backups (Kindle, ebooks, etc) on external hard drives, so when the time comes . . .

Scott


----------

